# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  ابحث  وفكر  وجاوب

## ابو طارق

*(1)*
*ما السورة* 

*قوله تعالى* 

*(فاذا قرأت القرآن فاستعذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم  وردت في سورة ............*

*1 :: النحل     2::  الأعراف   3 ::  الأحقاف   * 



*(2)*
*السورة التي سميت   بعروس  القرآن هي   ........*

*1 ::  يس         2  :: الرحمن       3 ::  الواقعة* 




*(3)*
*اي من السور  الواردة أدناه  فيها  خمسة أوصاف متتالية لله سبحاته وتعالى   هي ؟*

*1  :: الطارق         2  :: البروج        3  :: الانشقاق * 



*            مع تحيات * 

*محمود  سعد*

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

احبائي  

الاسئلة  تحتاج  لمدة  عشرة دقائق وتحصلوا  على الجواب 

((38))   زائر  ولم اجد اي  جواب  


شكرا 

محمود سعد

----------


## النغم انيني

السؤل الاول  جوابه سورة النحل
السؤال الثاني جوابه سورة الرحمن
السؤال الثالث جوابه سورة البروج

----------


## النغم انيني

انشا الله بيضنا الوجه اخوي

----------


## تاج

)
*ما السورة* 

*قوله تعالى* 

*(فاذا قرأت القرآن فاستعذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم وردت في سورة ............*

*1 :: النحل 2:: الأعراف 3 :: الأحقاف* 

 سورة النحل 


*(2)*

*السورة التي سميت بعروس القرآن هي ........*

*1 :: يس 2 :: الرحمن 3 :: الواقعة*  
* سورة الرحمن* 






*(3)*

*اي من السور الواردة أدناه فيها خمسة أوصاف متتالية لله سبحاته وتعالى هي ؟*

*1 :: الطارق 2 :: البروج 3 :: الانشقاق* 


سورة البروج .. 
النغم أنيني سبقني بنفس الأجوبه بس بما انه بحثت وفكرت فلازم اجاوب 
ما ؟
في انتظار الجواب الصحيح والسؤال الثاني ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابني   او ابنتي* 

*((النغم  انيني ))* 

*الوجه ابيض  ان شاء الله* 

*الجواب صح*   100*%* 

*ابني  (تاج)* 

*ايضا الجواب صح*  100*%* 

*اشكركم على  تجاوبكم* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## النغم انيني

تسلم اخوي محمود سعد واتحفنا بالجديد والهادف من اسئلتك كما عودتنا 
ابنتك تنتظر جديدك

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابنتي   (النغم انيني )* 

*ان شاء الله عندما  يتحسن اداء  شبكة الانتر نت* 

*سوف اضع  مسابقات جديدة  بأذن الله* 

*مع كل الاحترام  ابنتي* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ماهي السورة* 

*سورة في القرآن الكريم   تنتهي كل  آياتها  بحرف  ((  ن  ))* 

* الا  آية واحدة  فقط تنتهي  بحرف  ((  م  ))*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*سورة الماعون* *والاية* 


*{فَذَلِكَ الَّذِي يَدُعُّ الْيَتِيمَ} (2) سورة الماعون*

----------


## نور الهدى

سورة الماعون 

مع اختي سر القوافي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أيضا مع الأخوات سورة الماعون*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كلكم   غلطانين* 
*جربوا  مرة ثانية * 

*وانا متأكد انكم سوف تصلون للحل*

----------


## نور الهدى

سورة التين 

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

وَالتِّينِ وَالزَّيْتُونِ (1) وَطُورِ سِينِينَ (2) وَهَذَا الْبَلَدِ الْأَمِينِ (3) لَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا الْإِنسَانَ فِي أَحْسَنِ تَقْوِيمٍ (4) ثُمَّ رَدَدْنَاهُ أَسْفَلَ سَافِلِينَ (5) إِلَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ فَلَهُمْ أَجْرٌ غَيْرُ مَمْنُونٍ (6) فَمَا يُكَذِّبُكَ بَعْدُ بِالدِّينِ (7) أَلَيْسَ اللَّهُ بِأَحْكَمِ الْحَاكِمِينَ (8)


وسورة الماعون ايضا 

أَرَأَيْتَ الَّذِي يُكَذِّبُ بِالدِّينِ (1) فَذَلِكَ الَّذِي يَدُعُّ الْيَتِيمَ (2) وَلَا يَحُضُّ عَلَى طَعَامِ الْمِسْكِينِ (3) فَوَيْلٌ لِّلْمُصَلِّينَ (4) الَّذِينَ هُمْ عَن صَلَاتِهِمْ سَاهُونَ (5) الَّذِينَ هُمْ يُرَاؤُونَ (6) وَيَمْنَعُونَ الْمَاعُونَ (7)‏ 

صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## القزويني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أَرَأَيْتَ الَّذِي يُكَذِّبُ بِالدِّينِ (1) فَذَلِكَ الَّذِي يَدُعُّ الْيَتِيمَ (2) وَلَا يَحُضُّ عَلَى طَعَامِ الْمِسْكِينِ (3) فَوَيْلٌ لِّلْمُصَلِّينَ (4) الَّذِينَ هُمْ عَن صَلَاتِهِمْ سَاهُونَ (5) الَّذِينَ هُمْ يُرَاؤُونَ (6) وَيَمْنَعُونَ الْمَاعُونَ (7)‏ 

صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم
الاجابة خطا اخي الكريم
الجواب الصح مع الاخت 
شجن الذكريات 
مبروك للرابح
 :bigsmile: 
تحياتي

----------


## شجن الذكريات

يلا حاولوا حلوا هذا السؤال

*شيء مشوي و من شراه شواه* 
*ما هو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## حيــدر

> *ايها القزويني العزيز* 
> 
> *تسئل عني شكرا لك*  
> *تنتظر مشاركتي انت تعرف باني مطارد عنيد*  
> *اعتقد ان الجواب جدا سهل*  
> *اذا كان يعرف اخلاق ونفسية شقيقه يعتبر*  
> *انسان تصرف بحرية لان شقيقه يسمح له ومسامحه*  
> *انت سئلت وانا جاوبت*  
> *واذا بدك اكتر اسئل وانا مستعد للجواب*  
> ...



يا عمي شو هل ابو طارق هيدا ..

بس انا حاسس انو عم تفتح على حالك أبواب خطيرة يا حج..بكرة الشقيق بصدق أكتر .. وبيقضي على المزرعة وكل الشجر يلي فيها هههههههههه 

تحياتي لكم

----------


## حيــدر

> يلا حاولوا حلوا هذا السؤال
> 
> *شيء مشوي و من شراه شواه* 
> 
> *ما هو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



هل الفحم ؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

يلا أختي شجن الذكريات جاوبي على سؤالج
حق نتابع الاسئلة

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم 
ان الاخت
شجن الذكريات 
مشغولة شوي هاليومين
لاستقبال التهاني بالنجاح مع تقدير بالشهادة المتوسطة
وسالتها على التلفون قالت لي ان الجواب صحححححححححححح
الفحم 
وتهديكم السلام
 :bigsmile: 
تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*وعليكم السلام أخي القزويني*
*الله يسلمها ومبروك عليها النجاح والله يوفقها*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي أكبر مدن جمهورية إيران الأسلامية ؟*

----------


## القزويني

الله يبارك بعمرك اختي
عيون لا تنام
اين السؤال
يلا انا بحط سؤال
ما شكل كوكب الارض
كروي 
بيضاوي
اسطواني

تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

حطيت سؤالي أخي القزويني
جواب سؤالك شكل الأرض كروي
وهذا السؤال اللي حطيته قبل 
ماهي أكبر مدن جمهورية إيران الأسلامية ؟

----------


## القزويني

طهران *أكبر مدن إيران* 

صح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*صح* 
*سؤالي أختر الأجابة الصحيحة*
*التعليم في السويد* 
*ألزامي - غير إلزامي*

----------


## القزويني

التعليم في السويد 
*ألزامي* 


*صح*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

صح  :rolleyes: 
ماهي أكبر مدن ليبيا ؟

----------


## القزويني

طرابلس هي عاصمة *ليبيا* و *أكبر* مدنها الحديثة

صح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*صح*
*ماهو نظام الحكم في إيطاليا ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

جمهوري برلماني

*كم  هي  مساحة  ايطاليا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

301،230 كم²

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي العملة المستخدمة في إيطاليا ؟*

----------


## حيــدر

العملة المستخدمة في ايطاليا هي الليرة .. وأكيد يستعملون الان اليورو

وأما السؤال : ما هو الحجر الذي سينطق يوم القيامة ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الحجر الأسود

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي العملة المستخدمة في إيطاليا ؟*
*كما أجبت أخي حيدر*
*قديما كانت الليرة*
*وحديثا اليورو*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ما هو الكائن الذي سبق الإنسان في صناعة الورق ؟*

----------


## القزويني

النحل

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ما هو الكائن الذي سبق الإنسان في صناعة الورق ؟ 
الدبور (الزنبور) وبالذات الأنثى منه .*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو قاتل سمية وعمار بن ياسر رضوان الله عليهما ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

أمية بن خلف

من هو أسد الله ؟؟

----------


## القزويني

اسد الله الغلب
 علي بن ابي طالب (ع)

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو قاتل سمية وعمار بن ياسر رضوان الله عليهما ؟* 
*هو أبو جهل*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هي ام الأمام الصادق (عليه السلام)؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

هي أم فروة رضي الله عنها ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عذرا للأخ القزويني وللأخت عيون لا تنام 
الأجابة عن سؤال من هو  قاتل سمية وعمار هو امية بن خلف
والأجابة عن سؤال  اسد الله هو  لقب لحمزة سيد الشهداء عم الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 
لجميع المشتركين هنا / رجاء خلونا انكون دقيقين حتى اتعم الفائدة الي مو متأكد من اجابته يذكر تعليق انه مو متأكد ، والي ما يعرف لا يجاوب خطأ او يحاول مع وضع تعليق بأنه مو متأكد من الجواب
لأنو الكثير يعتمد على اجاباتنا خلونا نتحرى الصدق والدقة   في اجاباتنا 
وبعدين انحاول حل كل الأسئلة المطروحة وما نترك شيء معلق بدون اجابة 
اسفة على الهدرة الزايدة لكن هذا للعلموالفائدة ولمصلحة منتدانا الغالي

----------


## شجن الذكريات

من  أول من أصدر عملة عربية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أختي عفاف الهدى شكرا للملاحظة ولكني متأكدة من إجابة سؤالي وهي من موقع شيعي موثوق منه ( مؤسسة الأمام علي عليه السلام - لندن)
من هو قاتل سميةو ياسر بن عمار رضوان الله عليهما ؟
وإليك الأجابة المظلله باللون الأحمر
يعد عمار بن ياسر (رض) من صحابة رسول الله المخلصين ، وممن كانوا اوفياء لأمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام)، وقد قدم للدين كل ما عنده وتحمل من أجل ذلك الكثير من المصاعب والآلام .
ويرجع نسبه الى قبيلة مذحج ، وقد ولد فى مكة ونشأ فيها، وقيل أنه اقرب الناس سنا الى النبي الكريم (ص)، وقد كان ذكيا فطنا. وعندما ظهرت دعوة الاسلام الحنيف في ربوع مكة كان سابع من أسلم ، ثم أسلم أبواه ياسر وسمية رضوان الله تعالى عليهما، فغاظ ذلك أبو جهل فعذب عائلة عمار عذابا شديداحتى استشهد الأب والأم في سبيل الله. وكان رسول الله (ص) قد مر بهم يوما والصخور الحارة فوق صدورهم وهم تحت الشمس المحرقة فوقف (ص) يمسح رأس ياسر وهو يقول : صبرا يا آل ياسر فان موعدكم الجنة.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

بالأختصار أختي عفاف الهدى
الأب والأم
سمية وياسر >>>>>>> أستشهدا على يد أبو جهل
الأبن
عمار بن ياسر >>>>>>>>طريقة  أستشهاده 

راح النبي (ص) ينفض التراب عن رأس عمار وهو يقول له : يا عمار تقتلك الفئة الباغية ، تدعوهم الى الجنة ويدعونك الى النار.
وبعد رحيل رسول الله (ص) وقف عمار الى جانب امير المؤمنين (ع) الى ان استشهد على يد معاوية وبني امية.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

سأضع سؤال أختي شجن الذكريات

من أول من أصدر عملة عربية ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الخليفة الاموي عبد الملك بن مروان ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

س:من هو الشاعر المعروف في زمن الامام علي (ع) والذي يعد من أصحابه وشيعته؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعتذر للأخت عيون ل تنام وحقش عليي لا تزعلي غناتي 
نسيت اجابة سؤال الأختشذى الزهراء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اي تذكرت هو الفرزدق

----------


## شجن الذكريات

من هي أول ممرضة في الإسلام ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أختي العزيزة عفاف الهدى لايوجد أي شيء يدعو ( للزعل ) من قبلي
فأعتذر إن كان اسلوبي قد نم عن ذلك
والسلام  :rolleyes:

----------


## عيون لاتنام

:من هو الشاعر المعروف في زمن الامام علي (ع) والذي يعد من أصحابه وشيعته؟
أعتقد إنه كميل بن زياد النخعي

من هي أول ممرضة في الإسلام ؟
وجدت إن لها إختلاف بسيط في النسب بعد البحث
 رفيدة بنت سعد الانصارية 
رفيدة بنت سعد الاسلمية 
 رفيدة بنت كعب الأسلمية
كعيبة بنت سعد الأسلمية : وقد لقبت بأول ممرضة في الأسلام 


فأرجو التصحيح للسؤالين

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*نريد التصحيح للمتابعة أختي شجن الذكريات واختي شذى الزهراء*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اجابتش صح ..اعذريني على التاخير ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يلا باقي ننتظر أختي شجن الذكريات للتصحيح*

----------


## شجن الذكريات

أخي 
*عيون لا تنام*
الأجابة الصحيحة هي
* أول  ممرضة في الإسلام هي كعيبة بنت سعد الأسلمية *
 :amuse: 
آسفة على التأخير
 :embarrest: 


من أول من رمى سهماً في الأسلام؟

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

من أول من رمى سهماً في الأسلام؟

سعد بن أبي وقاص

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* من هو أول زائر لقبر الحسين
(عليه السلام)؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن ا لإمام السجاد عليه السلام

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو أول زائر لقبر الحسين*
*(عليه السلام)؟*

*هو* 

*جابر بن عبدالله الانصاري*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من هو أول طبيب في الإسلام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*الحارث بن كلدة* 

*سؤالي* 

**********
* من أول ((وزيرة خارجية ))*

*تتولى هذا المنصب في العالم 
**
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*باندرنايكة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*صح100%*

*السؤال* 

*كم عدد دول افريقيا؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*بالنسبة للجواب الصحيح لسؤالي*
*من هو أول زائر لقبر الحسين*
*(عليه السلام)؟*

*هو* 

*جابر بن عبدالله الانصاري*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

كم عدد دول افريقيا؟
36 دولة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو أول ملك في السماء أحب عليا(عليه السلام)؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إسرافيل عليه السلام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أين ألقيت ثاني قنبلة ذرية في تاريخ البشرية ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

القيت في مدينة ناجازاكي في اليابان .

----------


## عيون لاتنام

-الروائي صالح السنوسي صاحب (غدا تزورنا الخيول) هل هو؟   
١/ليبي ٢ /موريتاني  ٣/جزائري    ٤/مغربي

----------


## ابو طارق

*صالح السنوسي* 



*ـ روائي وقاص ليبي
ـ استاذ بكلية الاقتصاد جامعة بنغازى ـ ليبيا .*

*ـ صدرت له فى المجال الادبى أعمال روائية وقصصية منها :*

*ـ* 
*-متى يفيض الوادى ــ رواية ــ 1980.
ــ غدا تزورنا الخيول ــ روايةــ 1984.
ــ لقاء على الجسر القديم ــ رواية ــ 1992 .
ـ سيرة اخر بنى هلال ــ رواية ــ 1999.
ــ حلق الريح ــ روايةــ 2002.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

في القرن التاسع عشرعرفت بالرجل المريض؟
هل هي
١/السلطه العثمانيه   ٢/السلطه الروسيه     ٣ /السلطه الرابعه

----------


## ابو طارق

*في القرن التاسع عشرعرفت بالرجل المريض؟
هل هي
١/السلطه العثمانيه ٢/السلطه الروسيه ٣ /السلطه الرابعه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*استشهد في كربلاء خمسة صبيان غير بالغين فمن هم ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

عبد الله الرضيع، وعبد الله بن الحسن، محمد بن أبي سعيد بن عقيل، القاسم بن الحسن، وعمرو بن جنادة الأنصاري

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_إجابة صحيحة أختي شذى الزهراء_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو أول من أدخل القطن في الطب؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

أبو القاسم الزهراوي ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*ادكر  أسماء  ثلاثة من الانبياء (ع) أطلق عليهم القرآن لفظ* 

*((غلام ))*
*من هم  وما هي الآيات*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن اسماعيل  / موسى /  يوسف عليهم السلام

----------


## ابو طارق

*للاسف  * 

*الجواب   غير  صحيح * 

*حاولي  بعد ابنتي* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_نريد الجواب أخي محمود السؤال معلق من عدة ايام_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

00000000

----------


## شذى الزهراء

النبي يحيى ... النبي عيسى ..النبي اسماعيل ...عليهم السلام ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*قال رب انى يكون لي غلام وقد بلغني الكبر وامراتي عاقر قال كذلك الله يفعل ما يشاء* 

*نبي الله  ::يحيى ::*

*وجاءت سيارة فارسلوا واردهم فادلى دلوه قال يا بشرى هذا غلام واسروه بضاعة والله عليم بما يعملون* 
*نبي الله  ::يوسف::*

* قالت انى يكون لي غلام ولم يمسسني بشر ولم اك بغيا*

*نبي الله  ::عيسى::*

*والسلام عليكم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهي الخنس التي أقسم الله بها في قوله (( فلا أقسم بالخنس )) ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

«فلا أقسم بالخنس الجوار الكنس»


 الخنس جمع خانس كطلب جمع طالب، و الخنوس الانقباض و التأخر و الاستتار، و الجواري جمع جارية، و الجري السير السريع مستعار من جرى الماء، و الكنس جمع كانس و الكنوس دخول الوحش كالظبي و الطير كناسة أي بيته الذي اتخذه لنفسه و استقراره فيه.

----------


## ابو طارق

*و الخناس صيغة مبالغة من الخنوس بمعنى الاختفاء بعد الظهور قيل: سمي الشيطان خناسا لأنه يوسوس للإنسان فإذا ذكر الله تعالى رجع و تأخر ثم إذا غفل عاد إلى وسوسته.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*«يا أيها المزمل»*

*ماذا  تعني  هذه الآية*

----------


## مهتاب

قوله تعالى: «يا أيها المزمل» بتشديد الزاي و الميم و أصله المتزمل اسم فاعل من التزمل بمعنى التلفف بالثوب لنوم و نحوه، و ظاهره أنه (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) كان قد تزمل بثوب للنوم فنزل عليه الوحي و خوطب بالمزمل.

----------


## ابو طارق

*لاجابة  صحيحة  * 


*السؤال التالي * 


*من  القائل  وفي اي سورة* 

*قالت ان الملوك اذا دخلوا قرية افسدوها وجعلوا اعزة اهلها اذلة وكذلك يفعلون*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أخي محمود جواب سؤالي الوجود لدي هو*
*ماهي الخنس التي أقسم اله بها في قوله (( فلا أقسم بالخنس )) ؟

 _ هي خمسة أنجم ( زحل ، المشتري ، المريخ ، الزهرة ، عطارد ) تخنس فتختفي عن البصر .
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_سأضع سؤالك مرة اخرى اخي محمود_
_من القائل وفي اي سورة ؟

قالت ان الملوك اذا دخلوا قرية افسدوها وجعلوا اعزة اهلها اذلة وكذلك يفعلون_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الملكة بلقيس ملكة سبأ*
*وذكرت هذه الاية في سورة* 
*النمل:33،34.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ما هي أقدم قبة لمسجد موجود في إيران ؟*

----------


## مهتاب

قبة المسجد الجامع في قم وبنيت في القرن الثالث الهجري

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك العافية*

----------


## ابو طارق

من هو أول رئيس  جمهورية  في 

الجمهورية الاسلامية في ايران

----------


## مهتاب

الأمام الخميني

----------


## ابو طارق

*السؤال   رئيس  جمهورية * 

*وليس  قائد  الثورة الاسلامية*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

يمكن حكومة الدكتور مصدق.

----------


## ابو طارق

*الاجابة  غلط * 

*انتظر  يومين  واصحح   اذا لم اجد  جواب  صحيح*

----------


## احلى ليل

الرافسنجاني

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ننتظر التصحيح أخي محمود*

----------


## ابو طارق

* انه ابو الحسن  بني  صدر*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

أين الســـــؤال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## eng-aliraqy

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيت محمد 
اعجبتني الاسئله المطروحه في الموضوع  اذا سمحتوا لي بالمشاركه معكم والطلب من السيد كاتب الموضوع ولي الشرف في ذلك 
سوف اطرح سؤال واذا لم يكن لي الحق في طرح السؤال ارجو من الاخ صاحب الموضوع ان يلغيه بكل سرور 
السؤال 
عندما فتح المسلمون مكه هدموا جميع الاصنام والتماثيل  وكان عددها 360 صنم  اليس كذلك ..... السؤال هو  لماذا لم يهدم المسلمون تمثال ابو الهول عندما فتحوا مصر ؟؟؟؟؟
ارجوا ان لا يكون السؤال صعب لكنه يحتاج الى تفكير 
السلام عليكم - صلوا على محمد وال محمد

----------


## ابو طارق

*انه ابو الحسن  بني  صدر* 

*اول رئيس  للجمهورية الاسلامية *

----------


## ابو طارق

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيت محمد 
> اعجبتني الاسئله المطروحه في الموضوع اذا سمحتوا لي بالمشاركه معكم والطلب من السيد كاتب الموضوع ولي الشرف في ذلك 
> سوف اطرح سؤال واذا لم يكن لي الحق في طرح السؤال ارجو من الاخ صاحب الموضوع ان يلغيه بكل سرور 
> السؤال 
> عندما فتح المسلمون مكه هدموا جميع الاصنام والتماثيل وكان عددها 360 صنم اليس كذلك ..... السؤال هو لماذا لم يهدم المسلمون تمثال ابو الهول عندما فتحوا مصر ؟؟؟؟؟
> ارجوا ان لا يكون السؤال صعب لكنه يحتاج الى تفكير 
> السلام عليكم - صلوا على محمد وال محمد




*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم * 

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 

*ابني ((eng-aliraqy ))*


*شبكة الناصرة  ترحب  بك  اجمل  ترحيب* 

*ولا اريد ان اطيل  عليك * 

*كل مشاركاتي   مسموح لك ولكل  الابناء  الاعضاء* 

*في المشاركة والتعليق والنقد والتصحيح* 

*مع كامل  مودتي واحترامي  ابني * 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ساجاوب  حسب  اعتقادي  وليس  جواب  من  المراجع* 


*اصنام مكة  كانت معروفة  بانها للعبادة  وقد هدمها المسلمون  لذلك* 

*اما  الاهرام   هي  رمز  لحقبة  قديمة من التاريخ  وليس مكان للعبادة * 

*لذلك اعتقد بان عدم الهدم  كان  لسبب  تراثي وتاريخي  * 

*والسبب الثاني  انه ليس مكان للعبادة* 

*ارجوا ان اكون اعطيت  جوابي الشخصي* 

*مع كل المودة  محمود سعد*

----------


## eng-aliraqy

السلام عليكم 
شكرا جزيلا للترحيب 
اما بالنسبه لجواب السؤال  للاسف الاجابه غير صحيحه 
الجواب يحتاج الى تفكير عميق 
ارجو المشاركه من بقية الاعضاء

----------


## eng-aliraqy

لاحقا بالاجابه 
السيد محمود سعد   السؤال كان عن تمثال ابو الهول وليس الاهرام  للتنويه فقط 
مع الشكر

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أن تكون التماثيل مطمورة تحت الأرض أو مغمورة بالرمال ولم تظهر إلا بعد انتهاء زمن الفتوحات ، وهذا مثل كثير من آثار الفراعنة في ( مصر ) ،*

*لأن أبا الهول مغمور تحت الرمال - في وقته – لم يظهر منه إلا الرأس والعنق فقط دون الباقي – بخلافه اليوم -*
*وسئل الزركلي -(شبه جزيرة العرب) 4/1188 - عن الأهرام وأبي الهول ونحوها : هل رآها الصحابة الذين دخلوا مصر؟! فقال : كان أكثرها مغموراً بالرمال ولا سيما أبا الهول .*

----------


## eng-aliraqy

السلام عليكم 
ما شاء الله اختي عيون لا تنام  بارك الله فيك جوااااااااااااااااب شافي ووافي 
ننتظر السؤال الموالي

----------


## ابو طارق

*لا اريد ان اعلق  على  ما ورد في السؤال  انما  انا ايضا كنت اقصد  ابو الهول الذي هو جزء من الاهرام* 

*على كل  حال  نصيب ونخطئ  * 


*السؤال  التالي * 

*ما هي  المدن التي  ذكرت في كتاب الله تعالى * 

*اذكر  الآية    واسم  المدينة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما في حدا  جاوب  * 

*سانتظر  يومين  بعد*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بكة 
مكة 
مصر 
مدين 
يثرب
يمكن العراق

----------


## ابو طارق

* (1)  بكة ::  غلط  بكة  هي  مكة
 (2)   مكة ::  صح 
 (3)   مصر ::صح
(4)   مدين ::صح
 (5)   يثرب:: صح
(6)   يمكن العراق صح  اريد الاسم  تصحيح*

*ناقص   مدينتين*

----------


## eng-aliraqy

المدن التي ذكرت في القران هي 
 مكه----يثرب ----مصر----بابل----عدن----مدين----ارم----ثمود

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_ما هو الشيء الذي خلقه الله واشتراه لنفسه ؟_

----------


## eng-aliraqy

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ان الله اشترى من المؤمنين انفسهم واموالهم بان لهم الجنة يقاتلون في سبيل الله فيقتلون ويقتلون وعدا عليه حقا في التوراة والانجيل والقران ومن اوفى بعهده من الله فاستبشروا ببيعكم الذي بايعتم به وذلك هو الفوز العظيم 
صدق الله العلي العظيم 

اعتقد الجواب واضح جدا اختي الكريمه Lo! Allah hath bought from the believers their lives and their wealth because the Garden will be theirs: they shall fight in the way of Allah and shall slay and be slain. It is a promise which is binding on Him in the Torah and the Gospel and the Qur'an. Who fulfilleth His covenant better than Allah? Rejoice then in your bargain that ye have made, for that is the supreme triumph.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_إجابة صحيحة أخي أينج العراقي يعطيك العافية_
_وهم أنفس الشهداء الذين يقاتلون في سبيل الله_
_إجابة وافية_
_يعطيك العافية مرة ثانية_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_ماهو الشيء الذي قيل عنه إن قليلة وكثيرة حرام ؟_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الخمر .

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_هذه إجابة الإمام علي عليه السلام للراهب الاتي من الشام_
_وأما الشيء الذي قليلة وكثيرة حرام فهو نهر طالوت ، وذلك قوله تعالى ( إن الله مبتليكم بنهر فمن شرب منه فليس منى ومن لم يطعمه فإنه منى إلا من أغترف غرفة بيده فشربوا منه إلا قليلاً منهم ) سورة البقرة الآية : 249 ). 

_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_ماهو الفعل الذي إن فعلته كان حراما وإن تركته كان حراما ؟_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

صلاة السكران .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

وماذا يقول البعير في رغائه عن قول الامام علي عليه السلام ؟

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*أتوقع انها بنت النعمان بن بشير الانصاري<< يمكن مو تشلني اذا غلط*

*يعطيك العافية اب ابو طارق*

*تحياتي*

*نسالكم الدعاء*

----------

ابو طارق (05-08-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *أتوقع انها بنت النعمان بن بشير الانصاري<< يمكن مو تشلني اذا غلط* 
> *يعطيك العافية اب ابو طارق* 
> *تحياتي* 
> 
> *نسالكم الدعاء*



 
ابنتي العزيزة 

مناجاة الصابرين 

جوابك  صحيح  100% 

انها زوجة المختار الثقفي  رضوان الله عليه 

تدعى " عمرة " و هي ابنة النعمان بن بشير الأنصاري .

مع كل تقدير  

ابو طارق

----------


## ابو طارق

*الحمدُ للَّه الذي قد شَرَّفا**قَومي، وأعلاهُم معاً وغَطْرَفا*
*قَد سَبَقوا بالمجدِ مَن تَعَرَّفا**مَجْداً تليداً واصلاً مُسْتَطرفا*
*لو أنَّ أنفَ الرِّيحِ جاراهُمْ هَفا**وصارَ عَن مَسعاتِهمْ مُخلَّفا* 
*من هو قائل هذه الابيات*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ابو طالب بن عبد المطلب ..عم الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله ..*

----------

ابو طارق (05-16-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

> *ابو طالب بن عبد المطلب ..عم الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله ..*



 
الجواب  صحيح  ابنتي  

شذى الزهراء

سيتم التقييم 

مع كل تقدير 

ابو طارق

----------


## ابو طارق

من الذي  قتل  اللعين  

عمر ابن سعد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*المختار بن أبي عبيد الثقفي*

----------

ابو طارق (05-18-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

> *المختار بن أبي عبيد الثقفي*



 
الجواب  صحيح  100%  

تشكري ابنتي 

شذى الزهراء 

سيتم التقييم  فورا 

مع كل تقدير  

ابو طارق

----------


## ابو طارق

*السؤال*  
*ماهي اسماء اصحاب*  
*حجر بن عدي الكندي ((رضوان الله عليه ))*

*الذين استشهدوا معه  في  مرج  عذراء بالشام*  
*بالتوفيق*

----------


## مهتاب

حجر بن عدي، شريك بن شداد الحضرمي، صيفي بن فسيل الشيباني، قبيصة بن ضبيعة العبسي، محرز بن شهاب السعدي، كدام بن حيان العنزي. واما عبدالرحمن بن حسان العنزي فبعث به الى زياد، فدفن حيا بقس الناطف، فهم سبعة قتلوا، وكفنوا وصلّي عليهم)[166].

----------


## ابو طارق

*1- شريك بن شداد الحضرمي 

2- صيفي بن فسيل الشيباني

3- قبيصة بن ضبيعة العبسي

4- محرز بن شهاب السعدي ثم المنقري 

5- كدام بن حيان العنزي 

6- عبد الرحمن بن حسان العنزي

**7- حجربن عدي كندي* 



*الجواب  صحيح ابنتي* 

*مهتاب* 

*يعطيك العافية* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*السؤال* 

*من هو  اخر رئيس للاتحاد السوفياتي* 

*قبل  ان يتفكك  لدويلات عدة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ميخائيل غورباتشوف*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *ميخائيل غورباتشوف*



*الجواب  صحيح  ابنتي* 

*شذى الزهراء* 

*يعطيكي العافية* 

*سيتم التقييم  فورا * 

*ايو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*السؤال*

*في اي سنة  تولى الحكم * 

*ستاليين* 

*بالتوفيق* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عنيده

وتم ذلك بين عام 1928-1929. إلا أن ستالين لم يبلغ السلطة المطلقة الا بعد التصفيات الجسدية التي حدثت في الثلاثينات.

هذا ما اكتشفته من خلال البحث ..

يعطيك العافيه ابو طارق ..

موفق ..

----------


## ابو طارق

> وتم ذلك بين عام 1928-1929. إلا أن ستالين لم يبلغ السلطة المطلقة الا بعد التصفيات الجسدية التي حدثت في الثلاثينات.
> 
> هذا ما اكتشفته من خلال البحث ..
> 
> يعطيك العافيه ابو طارق ..
> 
> موفق ..



 
*ابنتي * 

*عنيدة* 

*الجواب  صحيح 100%*

*سيتم التقييم  فورا* 

*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* جزر الفوكلاند* هي جزر متنازع عليها بين دولتين فما هما ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بريطانيا والارجنتين*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي شذى الزهراء سلمت يمناك :)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هم * 

*رئيس  الوزراء البريطاني   و  رئيس الارجنتين* 

*عندما حصلت  المعارك في  فوكلاند  سنة   1982*

----------


## عنيده

*رئيس الوزراء* البريطاني مارغريت تاتشر 

هذا الا عرفته  ..

جاري البحث من جديد ..

موفقين ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*انتظر  الجواب الكامل* 

*من جميع  الاعضاء* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين  الاعضاء النشيطين* 

*في  منتدى المسابقات* 

*لم اجد جواب كامل لهذا السؤال*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*رئيس الارجنتين / جلتيري Galtieri*
*رئيسة وزراء بريطانيا / مارجريت تاتشار*

----------

ابو طارق (06-20-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

> *رئيس الارجنتين / جلتيري Galtieri*
> *رئيسة وزراء بريطانيا / مارجريت تاتشار*



*جواب صحيح ابنتي*

*شذى الزهراء*

*يعطيكي العافية* 

*وسيتم التقييم فورا مع شكر* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي المدينة التي تشتهر باسم عروس البحر الأبيض المتوسط ؟*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أعتقد مدينة الإسكندرية 


عيون غاليتي يعطيك العاافية وعساش على
القوة وإن شاء الله دوووم تواجدش يالغالية ..
دمتِ بألف خير ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جوابك صحيح عزيزتي نسيم الذكريات سلمت يمناك وسيتم التقييم الله يقويش ويعافيش يارب*

----------


## ابو طارق

*حدث  عالمي  يحدث  كل اربع سنوات* 

*منذ 1896*

*وتوقف  في فترات الحرب العالمية الأولى والثانية*

----------


## المتحير

اتوقع الالعاب الاولمبية (الاولمبياد)

والله اعلم

----------

ابو طارق (06-28-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

> اتوقع الالعاب الاولمبية (الاولمبياد)
> 
> والله اعلم



 
*ابني  العزيز* 

*المتحير*

*جوابك  صحيح * 

*وسيتم التقييم  فورا* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهي جنسية المصارع أندريه روسيموف المشهور بإسم أندريه العملاق ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*أندريه روسيموف المشهور بإسم أندريه العملاق هو**مصارع* *فرنسي** مولود في غرونبل في* *19 مايو**1946** كان يصارع في إتحاد* *WWF** , توفى في* *27 يناير**1993** إثر أزمة قلبية حادة عن عمر 46 سنة .*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح والدي يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هي والدة الملك فاروق ؟*

----------

ابو طارق (08-01-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

*الملكة* 

*نازلي صبري*

----------


## ابو طارق

كان  متخفي  لمدة  اكثر من عشرين عام 

وكل مخابرات العالم تبحث عنه

ولم يظهر الا يوم اغتياله

وكان  اغتياله  واعلان شخصيتة  مفاجئة لكثير من العالم 


من هو

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ربما يكون محمود نور الدين*
*أنتظر التصحيح*

----------


## ابو طارق

*لا ابنتي* 

*الجواب خطأ* 

*كان حدث فظيع جدا خاصة في لبنان*

----------


## عنيده

بعد بحث طويل ..

يمكن محممود المبحوح ...

اشك الصراحه بس يمكن ..

موفقين ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*للاسف   ابنتي* 

*ايضا الجواب خطأ * 

*ارجوا التفكير والبحث اكثر*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

د/ مصطفى مشرفة

----------


## موالية حيدر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


*بعد بحث وتقصٍ*
*توصلت إلى هذا* 
*ولعله يكون صائباً* 



*الدكتور العالم على مصطفى مشرفة*

* 
عالم رياضيات وفيزياء مصري نبغ في سن مبكرة و كانت نظرياته الجديدة سبباً في نبوغه ، وهو أول عميد مصري لكلية العلوم. و كان أول مصري يحصل على درجة دكتوراة العلوم D.Sc من إنجلترا و منح لقب أستاذ من جامعة القاهرة و هو دون الثلاثين من عمره. كان يتابع أبحاثه العالم أينشتاين صاحب نظرية النسبية و وصفه بواحد من أعظم علماء الفيزياء.
* 
**




*فتح "مشرفة" عينيه فوجد داره منزلاً كريمًا، يُعرف عنه العلم، يجتمع عنده الناس يسألون عن أمور دينهم، ويحتكمون إلى والده في قضاياهم اليومية..*

*ورغم مشاغل الوالد الكثيرة فإنه كان حريصًا على توفير جزء كبير من وقته في تعليم ابنه الأكبر"عليّ" العلوم المختلفة، فغرس فيه منذ الصغر الدين والخلق الكريم، وحبب إليه العلم والاطلاع في شتى المجالات المختلفة.*

*ولد الدكتور علي مشرفة في دمياط في 22 صفر 1316 الموافق 11 يوليه 1898، والده هو السيد "مصطفى عطية مشرفة" من مشايخ الدين ومن مدرسة الإمام جمال الدين الأفغاني والشيخ محمد عبده. كان لأبويه اليسر المادي والجاه الاجتماعي.. فنشأ "علي" على الشعور المرهف بالجمال الذي لم يفقده حبه للخير.. ومصادقة الضعفاء والمساكين.*

*في عام 1907 حصل "علي" على الشهادة الابتدائية، وكان ترتيبه الأول على القطر.. إلا أن والده توفي في نفس العام تاركًا عليًّا الذي لم يتجاوز الاثنى عشر ربيعًا ربًّا لأسرته المكونة من أمه وإخوته الأربعة..*


*ولعل هذا هو السر فيما يُعرف عن شخصية الدكتور "علي مشرفة" بالجلد والصبر.. وحب الكفاح. وارتفاع الحس التربوي في شخصيته.*


*حفظ عليٌّ القرآن الكريم منذ الصغر، كما كان يحفظ الصحيح من الأحاديث النبوية.. كان محافظًا على صلاته مقيمًا لشعائر دينه كما علمه والده، وقد ظلت هذه المرجعية الدينية ملازمة له طوال حياته.. يوصي إخوته وجميع من حوله بالمحافظة على الصلاة وشعائر الدين كلما سنحت له الفرصة.. وقد بدا ذلك جليًّا في خطاباته التي كان يبعثها إلى إخوته وأصدقائه أثناء سفره للخارج.. والتي طالما ختمها بمقولة:*

*(اعمل وإخوانك للإسلام.. لله).* 

*وقد عاش ملازمًا له في جيبه مصحف صغير رافقه في السفر والحضر..*


*وقد أغتيل في لبنان* 
*بالسم على أيدي الجيش الإسرائيلي*

*والله أعلم ...*

----------


## ابو طارق

للاسف  ابنتي  

الجواب ايضا خطأ  


سبق وذكرت العزيزة  شذى  اسم  مصطفى  مشرفة 


رح اعطي  معلومة عنه  هو قائد  كبير   ولبناني

----------


## موالية حيدر

*قد يكون هذا* 
*يا أخي العزيز* 
*{ أبو طارق }* 


عماد 
مغنية ..
مهارات غير عادية ولغز حيّر الاستخبارات الصهيونية لـ 20 سنة... 
 



 

اغتيل المسؤول العسكري البارز في "حزب الله" اللبناني، 
عماد مغنية، الذي كان يلقّب بـ "الحاج رضوان"، وذلك بتفجير عبوة ناسفة بسيارته في العاصمة السورية دمشق. 
وأكد "حزب الله" من على موقعه الإلكتروني استشهاد الحاج عماد مغنية (رضوان)، والذي وُصف بـ "القائد الكبير في المقاومة الإسلامية في عملية اغتيال بانفجار سيارة مفخخة بدمشق"، متهمة الكيان الصهيوني وجهاز استخباراته "الموساد" بتنفيذ الجريمة. 
وقال الحزب أن سيارة ملغومة في منطقة كفر سوسة بالعاصمة السورية دمشق، مما أدى إلى استشهاد الحاج مغنية وجرح اثنين آخرين. وقال شاهد عيان "رأينا ضباط أمن وهم يسحبون الجثمان من المكان". وقال شاهد آخر: "سارع عشرات من ضباط الشرطة والاستخبارات إلى الموقع، وقد أصيب الناس في الحي بالرعب". 
ويعتبر عماد مغنية مهندس حرب تموز الأخيرة مع الكيان الصهيوني، والتي حقق "حزب الله" فيها نصراً ساحقاً. 
وفي السياق ذاته؛ تبنى جهاز الاستخبارات الصهيوني الخارجي "الموساد" المسؤولية عن عملية اغتيال مغنية، وقالت مصادر أمنية صهيونية "أغلقنا الحساب الطويل مع رأس الأفعى عماد مغنية"، على حد تعبيرها. 
وقد أصدر "حزب الله" بياناً قال فيه: "بكل اعتزاز وفخر نعلن التحاق قائد جهادي كبير من قادة المقاومة الإسلامية في لبنان بركب الشهداء الأبرار. فبعد حياة مليئة بالجهاد والتضحيات والإنجازات، وفي شوق شديد للقاء الأحبة، قضى الأخ القائد الحاج عماد مغنية (الحاج رضوان) شهيداً على يد الإسرائيليين الصهاينة". 
وأضاف البيان يقول: "لطالما كان هذا الشهيد القائد رحمه الله هدفا للصهاينة والمستكبرين، ولطالما سعوا للنيل منه خلال أكثر من عشرين عاماً إلى أن اختاره الله تعالى شهيداً على يد قتلة أنبيائه والمفسدين في أرضه الذين يعرفون أن معركتنا معهم طويلة جداً وأن دماء الشهداء القادة كانت دائما وأبدا ترتقي بمقاومتنا إلى مرحلة أعلى وأسمى وأقوى كما حصل سابقا مع الشهيدين القائدين السيد عباس الموسوي والشيخ راغب حرب رضوان الله عليهما". 


والله أعلم .. 


*فكرت بـ { محمد نسيم  }*
*ولكنه مصري وليس لبناني ...  !!!*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ممكن القائد عماد مغنية ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح  ابنتي* 

*موالية حيدر* 

*هو الشهيد عماد مغنية * 

*تستحقي التقييم* 

*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *ممكن القائد عماد مغنية ..*



 
*يعطيكي العافية  ابنتي* 

*شذى الزهراء*

*اشكرك على جهودك  وحظ اوفر في سؤال اخر*

*مع كل تقدير * 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي عاصمة الجابون ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ليبر فيل*

----------


## موالية حيدر

> *ليبر فيل*



 
*أتفق معاك عزيزتي  شذوية ...*

----------

